
Why do we value gold? (2013) - IgorPartola
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-25255957
======
mchahn
Another thing good about gold is the fact that you can't carve off a piece,
even with the best knives. I learned this on a tour of the federal reserve
gold depository. The guide passed around a brick of gold (very very heavy) and
said he wasn't worried about anyone stealing a piece of it.

------
brudgers
Past discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6869483](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6869483)

